# Some Slingshots from Germany



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

my Name is Tom and i'm new to this Forum. Here are some Slingshots i have made.
Sorry for just this few Words, but my English is terrible uke:

View attachment 32283
View attachment 32284
View attachment 32285
View attachment 32286
View attachment 32287
View attachment 32288
View attachment 32289
View attachment 32290
View attachment 32291


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great stuff!!

Regards

Torsten


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome slings! Awesome nip!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are seriously beautiful slingers! Thanks for posting these.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Chulas piezas amigo, Bienvenido a ssf.

I liked all ss.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. They're all beautiful.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Fantastic work! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice slingshots!


----------



## Gumbob (Mar 29, 2013)

They look great!!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome to the SSF. Tom! Beautiful craftsmanship in your slingshots!

Fwv2.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

scarfaceTom said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> my Name is Tom and i'm new to this Forum. Here are some Slingshots i have made.
> 
> Sorry for just this few Words, but my English is terrible uke:


 dont worry bout your english, the pictures did all the speaking for you . and they said - awesome slingshots !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!! Very nice Tom!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

eeeeeWOW ...

Welcome!


----------



## h2ostwins (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice sling shots, but I don't appreciate the nude picture. Can you please consider that there are kids that subscribe to this forum? My son is an avid slingshotter and has learned a lot as a part of this forum. In all the time he's been a part of it, aside from some swear words, I have never seen anything inappropriate like what you put on your post. Can you please remove the picture and refrain from posting such inappropriate stuff in the future? Thanks, A concerned Mom


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have deleted the picture containing the nudity. Nudity is not allowed on this site, so please do not post it again.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice design and workmanship!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

those are amazing welcome to the forum


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

WOW! :headbang:


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow! Very very nice, great work!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Your English may be terrible, but your slingshots are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

Great work!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, looks wonderful.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Every one looks good.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi to all,

Thank's a lot for your answers. I am very pleased. I apologize for the nudity, will no longer happen. I have not thought about.
Have new projects underway, pictures will follow soon...

LG Tom


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice! You certainly have a talent for making beautiful slingshots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Extra nice slingshots. . . and it is easy to see where the influences come from. :bowdown:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic work all of them, the little one for the keychain is the best :wub:

I like it , greetings mr.teh


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome job! you've made better slingshots in this picture than i ever could! and welcome to the forum. :bouncy:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful work Tom! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

@Dayhiker:

Extra nice slingshots. . . and it is easy to see where the influences come from. :bowdown:

How did you mean this?


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------

